# RC Conversion of the CVN Enterprise Aircraft Carrier / Tamiya 1/350



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

Houston, the Eagle has Landed


----------



## junglelord (Mar 6, 2007)

I got it figured out!


----------

